
Ask HN: How important is website SEO for a mobile app-only marketplace? - dreamer7
We have a decent marketing website explaining what we do and how it works. We also post blogs on the site once in a while.<p>But, so far we haven&#x27;t focussed on SEO at all as the website hasn&#x27;t been our primary focus and also as SEO is not easy (?) and not our strength.<p>Almost all our ads take the user directly to the App Store&#x2F; Play Store.<p>Ultimately, to gain organic traffic, SEO is key. So, is it better to invest on it sooner rather than later?
======
saravana85
SEO is important.. but visits to market places may not get more search
queries.. and it's tough to suggest without seeing your website

Analyse search intent..get how many visits your competitors are getting... Try
driving traffic for blogs which is quite easy than for marketplace

~~~
dreamer7
Thank you for the points. They make a lot of sense. If you are interested in
looking at the website, it's [https://vendiapp.com](https://vendiapp.com)

